

Skype for web now available worldwide, don’t need to install app anymore - itprofessional4
http://indianexpress.com/article/technology/social/skype-for-web-now-available-worldwide-dont-need-to-install-app-anymore/

======
drethemadrapper
No, it is not for the web if it still requires a plug-in in this era of
Webrtc, which is aimed at eliminating the use of plug-ins, at least the
prevalent media plug-ins.

The Skype app perhaps needs to be re-engineered/overhauled. Why would it still
need another app to be installed on an OS? We could forgive MS that it only
runs on the Chrome browser at the moment but can't they implement their
centralized architecture of the app to run only on the web? The app used to be
some sort of P2P before now.

------
JorgeGT
I'm in Spain and it asks me to install both a Chrome extension and a
"SkypeWebPlugin" through a .msi. So what is the advantage over installing the
full app if I still need to install an executable?

~~~
andor
Text messaging works without plugins. The plugin is for audio and video.

------
explorigin
Fails for me in FF on Ubuntu.

